# guiones en apellidos de gente hispana



## tatis

Mi pregunta tiene que ver con hispanos residiendo en Estados Unidos, aunque también me interesa saber si hay algún otro país de habla hispana en el que se usen guiones en los apellidos. 
 
Hace tiempo que radico en los Estados Unidos. Nací y crecí en México. Nunca, mientras viví allá, me topé con apellidos separados con un guión como suelo verlos aquí. He visto que si una persona nacida aquí quiere usar ambos apellidos, materno y paterno para su hijo, lo hacen separándolos con un guión, hasta ahora no puedo saber con certeza cuál orden siguen (¿primero va el paterno o el materno? He visto ambos)

Ahora bien, en mi trabajo he visto documentos en los que se hace un uso arbitrario del guión en los apellidos de hispanos, y cuando les pregunto a las personas: ¿su apellido va con guión?, casi siempre dicen: -No, pero es que así lo ponen a veces...

Luego, alguien de algún departamento en mi lugar de trabajo viene y me pregunta: ¿Cómo es? En este documento viene con guión y en estos otros sin guión; en este viene solamente con un apellido, pero este otro trae dos. ¿Cuál es el correcto?

Invariablemente, recomiendo dejar los dos (si es que tienen dos).
La verdad puedo mencionar otro tipo de situaciones que se dan alrededor del uso del guión o el uso de uno o dos apellidos.

Mi amiga me dijo: "Pues a nosotros también en nuestros papeles nos agregaron el guión, y la verdad ha sido algo maravilloso. Ya no me preguntan si "(el apellido)" es nombre o apellido, ya saben que lo que va con guiones son los apellidos y lo demás es/son el/los nombres, ya no hay lugar a dudas, y por mí, no hay problema."

Pues yo también veo ahora esa ventaja, a tal punto que creo que haciéndolo así, tal vez ayude a expeditar trámites en general (me refiero a que no habrá necesidad de aclarar si una palabra es apellido o nombre).

Ojalá reciba opiniones en el foro.

Gracias.

*Nota del moderador: he resaltado las preguntas al principio del post. *


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Bueno al ser este un fenomeno al parecer exclusivo en EE.UU, creo que no podría opinar, evidentemente a mí se ma hace algo rídiculo pues ¿Cómo equivocarte en apellido? ¡Ni modo que te llames lópez y tu apellido sea Arturo!! 

Aunque claro es otr nación "que no habla nuestro idioma" y se puede dar esto. Bueno no hayq ue olvidar que hay muchos apellidos que osn nombres como Jaime, Miguel, Juan etc 

Ahora quisiera que me aclarases algo. ¿Esto sólo pasa con hispanos? y ¿Qué orígen tienen? Como sabemos no en todo latinoamérica se usan los dos apellidos como en México (ejemplo Argentina)

Y ¿Sólo pasa con apellidos hispanos? Digo hay apellidos, italianos, chinos, franceses ¿No se confunden en estos casos?


----------



## tatis

Sólo hablo español, y me temo que ignoro si se usan uno o dos apellidos en otros países de habla hispana (por lo que tal vez debí haber especificado "de gente mexicana") o si esto sucede con los italianos, chinos o rusos. 

Sí, me he percatado de que también hay apellidos como Tomás, Jesús, Santiago (curiosamente los que he visto son de personas guatemaltecas).

Por otra parte, no podría asegurar que se de sólo en Estados Unidos.

Recuerda que si hablaras inglés solamente, y tuvieras solo un leve conocimiento, por ejemplo, de que los nombres o sustantivos, y muchos nombres propios femeninos en español terminan con A, pues no sabes si "Ayala" es nombre o apellido o si luego llega un sujeto de nombre "Alonso" seguido por otro cuyo apellido es Alonso resulta confuso para quienes no conocen la lengua ni tienen conocimiento de la combinación de apellidos materno y paterno (y eso sin enredarnos con apellidos como "de la Rosa", apellidos ya compuestos de dos apellidos al que se agrega uno más o algo así.


----------



## Vale_yaya

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Bueno al ser este un fenomeno al parecer exclusivo en EE.UU, creo que no podría opinar, evidentemente a mí se ma hace algo rídiculo pues ¿Cómo equivocarte en apellido? ¡Ni modo que te llames lópez y tu apellido sea Arturo!!
> 
> Aunque claro es otr nación "que no habla nuestro idioma" y se puede dar esto. Bueno no hayq ue olvidar que hay muchos apellidos que osn nombres como Jaime, Miguel, Juan etc
> 
> 
> Y ¿Sólo pasa con apellidos hispanos? Digo hay apellidos, italianos, chinos, franceses ¿No se confunden en estos casos?


 
No es tan ridículo como parece Miguelillo, es una cultura totalmente distinta a la nuestra que está acostumbrada a sólo UN apellido, les parece imposible entender por qué la gente "latina" utiliza dos apellidos. No entienden el hecho que nosotros utilizamos un apellido paterno y uno materno. Encuentran todo esto muy difícil de entender, ESO sin tomar en cuenta que algunos latinos tienen hasta "tres nombres" (aunque en la actualidad la mayoría sólo tiene dos).  Entonces se vuelve todo un 
"champús" cuando ven "4 nombres", primer nombre, segundo nombre, apellido paterno y materno. 

Lamentablemente como hay gente que no habla bien el inglés, no sabe NI especificar cuál es su apellido paterno, así que básicamente la persona que "tramite" cualquier tipo de documentación tiene libre albeldrío en cuanto a la colocación del nombre. A veces colocan el segundo nombre como apellido, a veces se comen el apellido paterno o materno, o a veces optan por unirlos mediante un "guión" que aunque se vea incorrecto a veces es la mejor manera de tramitar las cosas legales aquí en EEUU para NO perder el apellido materno o paterno. Porque muchas veces toman el "ultimo apellido" (materno) y lo toman como apellido paterno LO CUAL es muy común y utilizando el guión se evita este error.

Te cuento que tengo muchos clientes africanos, y su primer nombre es el apellido y el segundo es su nombre... IMAGINATE QUE CONFUSION!!!... y sin contarte que la mayoría se llama Abdi o Mohamed... ???... así que no sucede sólo con nuestra cultura.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Vale yaya, eso era lo qué quería decir y sí sé que "para nostros parece rídiculo" pero es obvio que en una cultura donde no es ´"común" el españool pase esto. Es lo mismo cuando gente Europea está aquí en México dudamos en algunos casos.

Bueno pues gracias a la breve y buena explicación de mis amigos, pues creo qu está bien ya que es una manera de preservar las raíces y que entre comillas si te pasa algo sea más fácil de identificarte ne tu lugar de orígen, como he dicho la lengua siempre debe de adaptarse al mundo en el que se vive, y este es un muy buen ejemplo.


----------



## Vale_yaya

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Bueno pues gracias a la breve y buena explicación de mis amigos, pues creo qu está bien ya que es una manera de preservar las raíces y que entre comillas si te pasa algo sea más fácil de identificarte ne tu lugar de orígen, como he dicho la lengua siempre debe de adaptarse al mundo en el que se vive, y este es un muy buen ejemplo.


 
Ahora que dices eso Miguelillo, concuerdo contigo 100%!!!... porque si te quitan tu apellido paterno... básicamente estás utilizando un nombre que NO es tuyo y fácilmente te pueden confundir con otra persona. Igual sucede si te quitan tu apellido materno, ya que por ejemplo puede haber muchos: José Pérez... pero no  José Pérez Hernández o José Pérez Ortiz. Ya de por sí EEUU sufre mucho con el robo de identidad, imagínate ahora con todo este lío de apellidos!!!


----------



## jinti

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Bueno al ser este un fenomeno al parecer exclusivo en EE.UU, creo que no podría opinar, evidentemente a mí se ma hace algo rídiculo pues ¿Cómo equivocarte en apellido? ¡Ni modo que te llames lópez y tu apellido sea Arturo!!
> No es que somos ridículos, es que no somos vosotros....
> 
> En EEUU, se puede dar el apellido de la madre u otro apellido como "middle name" y en este caso ya no es apellido. Por ejemplo, una prima mia se llama Danielle, luego viene el apellido de su bisabuela (M---) como _middle name_, y luego el apellido de su padre (H---). Te diriges a ella como _Danielle H---_ o _Danielle M. H---,_ y se considera que tiene solamente un apellido. Esto es lo tradicional.
> 
> Si mi prima quería hacer algo diferente de lo tradicional, como usar dos apellidos, él de su mamá y él de su papá -- cosa que no es tan común en este país -- tendría que indicarlo de alguna manera, ¿no?, y un guión funciona bien.
> 
> Aunque claro es otr nación "que no habla nuestro idioma" y se puede dar esto. Bueno no hayq ue olvidar que hay muchos apellidos que osn nombres como Jaime, Miguel, Juan etc Sí, y en inglés _Washington_ y _Thomas,_ por ejemplo, pueden funcionar tanto como nombres como apellidos.
> 
> Ahora quisiera que me aclarases algo. ¿Esto sólo pasa con hispanos? y ¿Qué orígen tienen? Como sabemos no en todo latinoamérica se usan los dos apellidos como en México (ejemplo Argentina)
> 
> Y ¿Sólo pasa con apellidos hispanos? Digo hay apellidos, italianos, chinos, franceses ¿No se confunden en estos casos? Que yo sepa, la gran mayoría de la gente con dos apellidos son hispanos y portugueses, ¿no? Pero sí se confunde a veces con otros.
> 
> Con los chinos, por ejemplo, a veces hay confusión porque en China el apellido va primero y algunos inmigrantes lo escriben así al llegar a este país, y si no es un apellido que ya conoces, puedes pensar que es el nombre de pila. O con una person que se llama Anita Qian Rodríguez, por ejemplo (sí, nombres/apellidos que provienen de más de un país son comunes aquí), ¿el apellido es Qian Rodríguez? ¿O Qian es _middle name_?


----------



## Orreaga

Para complicar más las cosas, muchos brasileños también usan dos apellidos, pero normalmente el materno va primero y el paterno en la última posición. Así que José Almeida Rodrigues sería "Rodrigues, José Almeida" en un directorio brasileño.


----------



## Vale_yaya

Orreaga said:


> Para complicar más las cosas, muchos brasileños también usan dos apellidos, pero normalmente el materno va primero y el paterno en la última posición. Así que José Almeida Rodrigues sería "Rodrigues, José Almeida" en un directorio brasileño.


 
Muchos de mis compañeros de trabajo que son Norteamericanos se les hace muy fácil decir que el último "nombre" es el apellido "paterno", lo cual no siempre es verdad (supongo que eso sí estaría correcto si estuviéramos hablando de alguien Brasileño). Lo que pasa es que hay mucha gente hispana que dice su nombre utilizando su segundo nombre y hay otras personas que prefieren decir sus dos apellidos y obviar su segundo nombre. En español "segundo nombre" es "segundo nombre" NO es apellido, es más hay mucha gente que utiliza sus dos nombres para todo, ejm: Juan Carlos, María Cristina, etc... sin embargo en inglés como ya dijo Jinti "middle name" puede ser un apellido como también puede ser un nombre y es interesante porque básicamente puedes ponerle cualquier "middle name" sin embargo nosotros "no podemos" decidir obviar el apellido materno y utilizar algún otro que nos guste... NADA QUE VER!!!... es más en Ecuador cuando alguien carece de un apellido, es porque sólo es reconocido/a por su "madre", es decir es hijo/a de una madre soltera (en la mayoría de los casos).


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Aunque ahora que lo veo, creo que todo esto del guión a la larga también ocasionaria problemas, imáginensen *(NOTA ESTOY HABLANDO SIN PLENO CONOCIMIENTO DE LAS LEYES ESTADOUNIDENSES)  *Si yo me llamo Miguel Calderón Avilés y emigro a los EE.UU y me caso haya con una mexicana, María Díaz Mendieta pero previamente ambos ya dispusimos que nuestros apellidos sean con - para preservar ambos.

Entonces mi hijo se llamaría. 

¿Rodrigo Calderón-Avilés? 

¿Tendría él que conservar el apellido que yo dispuse?  o ¿Se puede cmabiar a Calderón-Díaz?  O en este caso ¿ya sólo Calderón? 

¿Las leyes estadounidense permiten el doble apellido? 

Por ejemplo en Argentina tú puedes decidir si tu hijo se queda ocn los dos o sólo uno a la hora de ir a registrarlo.


----------



## jinti

Miguelillo 87 said:


> ¿Tendría él que conservar el apellido que yo dispuse? o ¿Se puede cmabiar a Calderón-Díaz? O en este caso ¿ya sólo Calderón?
> Lo deciden los padres.
> 
> ¿Las leyes estadounidense permiten el doble apellido? Sí. Por ejemplo, una amiga mia se casó hace unos años y se decidió conservar su apellido en vez de usar él de su marido. (Por cierto, ninguno de los dos es hispano.) Al nacer su hijo, le pusieron un nombre, un segundo nombre (_middle name_), y los dos apellidos de sus padres sin guión. Ahora mi amiga tiene que explicar en todas las oficinas de los médicos y las escuelas que no, no es que tiene 2 _middle names_ sino 2 apellidos, y no, no van con guión.... Pero sí las leyes lo permiten. Se ve como decisión de los padres, no del estado.
> 
> Conozco a otra pareja que al casarse, ambos cambiaron de apellido a una fusión de los dos, y luego les pusieron el nuevo apellido a los hijos también. Otros unen sus apellidos con un guión y todos en la familia - padre, madre, e hijos - usan los dos.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

¡Muchas Gracias Jinti! Siempre pensé que sólo podías tener uno por ley, auqnue sí sabia aue la smujeres casadas podían conservar su apellido, no sabía que sus hijos lo podían tener también.

Gracias


----------



## Mate

*Nota del moderador:*

Se ruega a los participantes de este hilo retomar el tema planteado al comienzo del mismo: *guiones en apellidos de gente hispana.

* Gracias.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Jinti estoy de acuerdo contigo es por eso que digo la lengua debe de adaptarse la lugar en dónde está, pero sí es interesante y válido lo que dice "vaya" ya que las raíces osn importantes en México los Europeos conservan su apellido UNO SOLO, pero si tienen hijos acá en México pue si se les dejan ambos así podemos ver nombre como Ingrid Mügenburg Mkrowka, y auqnue no sepamos como fregaos se pronuncia, lo dejamos, creo que ambos deben de poner de la parte tanto la persona con sus apellidos como la persona del registro cívil.


----------



## xiphias

Aunque no cabe exactamente dentro de lo planteado de la situación de guiones en apellidos hispanos en los Estados Unidos, en mi país es muy frecuente encontrar  apellidos con guión que corresponden sólo a uno de los padres y en casos extremos a ambos, por ejemplo:

Ruíz-Tagle...  la persona puede llamarse entonces , acorde a la costumbre chilena  Francisco Javier Ruiz-Tagle Pérez ( Ruiz-Tagle por el padre y Pérez por la madre). Más los dos típicos nombres de pila.
Otros comunes :
Pérez-Cotapos
López-Eguiguren
Martínez-Conde
Martínez-Concha
Núñez-Balboa, etc
En consecuencia no hay problemas en Chile que alguien se llame por ejemplo:
María Inés Ruíz-Tagle Pérez-Cotapos
sí es que los padres se apellidan de esa manera.
Saludos


----------



## Miguelillo 87

xiphias como tú lo comentas en México pasa pero con el "y" y "de"  

Hay muchas personas que sus apellidos son Y algo o de algo.

Por ejemplo uno de mis maestros es, Luis Platas y Valadez. 

"Platas y" es su apellido 

o María Rodriguez de Rosas. 

Donde el apellido es De Rosas 

Así que si tuvieran hijos se apellidarían; Raúl Platas y De Rosas.

¡Parece de Telenovela!


----------



## tatis

xiphias said:


> Aunque no cabe exactamente dentro de lo planteado de la situación de guiones en apellidos hispanos en los Estados Unidos, en mi país es muy frecuente encontrar apellidos con guión que corresponden sólo a uno de los padres y en casos extremos a ambos, por ejemplo:
> 
> Ruíz-Tagle... la persona puede llamarse entonces , acorde a la costumbre chilena Francisco Javier Ruiz-Tagle Pérez ( Ruiz-Tagle por el padre y Pérez por la madre). Más los dos típicos nombres de pila.
> Otros comunes :
> Pérez-Cotapos
> López-Eguiguren
> Martínez-Conde
> Martínez-Concha
> Núñez-Balboa, etc
> En consecuencia no hay problemas en Chile que alguien se llame por ejemplo:
> María Inés Ruíz-Tagle Pérez-Cotapos
> sí es que los padres se apellidan de esa manera.
> Saludos


 

Esto responde a una de mis dudas.

Entonces en Chile (veo que eres de Chile) si hay apellidos que llevan guión.  

Quisiera saber si hay algún otro país de habla hispana en el que se usen guiones en los apellidos.


----------



## xiphias

Tatis:
Quisiera si agregar, que en Chile, no es desición de los padres el modificar el apellido.
Es por eso que normalmente estos apellidos con guión son probablmente bastante antiguos. 
Para cambiar un apellido o modificarlo en Chile, lo mismo que un nombre, hace falta una resolución judicial .Es decir, debes presentar tus razones jurídicamente fundamentadas para realizar un cambio. En otras palabras, lo único que puedes hacer al momento de inscribir un hijo es ponerle el nombre que quieras.Los apellidos no los puedes tocar.
Saludos


----------



## mirx

Miguelillo 87 said:


> xiphias como tú lo comentas en México pasa pero con el "y" y "de"
> 
> Hay muchas personas que sus apellidos son Y algo o de algo.
> 
> Por ejemplo uno de mis maestros es, Luis Platas y Valadez.
> 
> "Platas y" es su apellido
> 
> o María Rodriguez de Rosas.
> 
> Donde el apellido es De Rosas
> 
> Así que si tuvieran hijos se apellidarían; Raúl Platas y De Rosas.
> 
> ¡Parece de Telenovela!


 
No creo que "Plata y" sea un apellido. Antiguamente era común que la gente modificara su nombre por razones de prestigio o para remarcar de que familia provenian.

_Margarita Rocete Corcuera y Palafox._ Aqui los dos primeros apellidos eran, por ejemplo, del papá de Margarita y había decidido conservarlos ambos. Palafox era su apellido materno. Los hijos de Margarita y marido podían apellidarse  "XZY" Rocete Corcuera, o más comunmente "X" Rocete , e inclusive "X" Rocete Corcuera Palafox. 

También las mujeres casadas que quieren usar el apellido de su esposo como primero. Marta Jaramillo y González - Jaramillo el esposo y Gonzáles el apellido paterno de Marta.

Otro uso muy común era añadir, "y", cuando el apellido de los dos padres era el mismo. Ej. Juan Soto y Soto

En todos estos casos "y" se usa(ba) de la misma forma que el guión o raya se usa en inglés, es decir para evitar confusiones cuando los apellidos eran repetidos o simplemente para resaltar una combinación de apellidos, o esclarecer un nombre. Y en ningún caso "y" es parte del apellido, de la misma forma que no hay, o al menos yo no conozco, John Smith-, o Jacob Williams-.

Te creo que tu maestro se apellide "Platas y", de la misma forma que he visto y conocido a personas que se llaman Anivdelarep Martínez o Usanavy Valdéz. O sea, alguien por allí metió las cuatro.

Saludos.


----------



## bb008

Bueno he visto pocos apellidos con guiones en Venezuela, pero creo o tengo entendido que a esos apellidos les llaman *compuestos*, pero también muchas veces hay *apellidos compuestos que no tiene guión*. Resulta algo complicado esto.

Pudieses llamarte Luis García (nombre y apellido simple y llanamente)
o Luis García Blanco (nombre y apellido del padre y madre)
o el tal compuesto que pocas personas tienen: Luis García Blanco-Blanco (que viene siendo dos apellidos en total, por que el tal Blanco-Blanco sería uno sólo pero compuesto) o colocarlo sin guión.

Esto en Venezuela también depende de como fuiste reconocido en la partida de nacimiento.

Esperó no haber enredado el asuntito, que ya es complicado en sí.


----------



## tatis

bb008 said:


> Bueno he visto pocos apellidos con guiones en Venezuela, pero creo o tengo entendido que a esos apellidos les llaman *compuestos*, pero también muchas veces hay *apellidos compuestos que no tiene guión*. Resulta algo complicado esto.
> 
> Pudieses llamarte Luis García (nombre y apellido simple y llanamente)
> o Luis García Blanco (nombre y apellido del padre y madre)
> o el tal compuesto que pocas personas tienen: Luis García Blanco-Blanco (que viene siendo dos apellidos en total, por que el tal Blanco-Blanco sería uno sólo pero compuesto) o colocarlo sin guión.
> 
> Esto en Venezuela también depende de como fuiste reconocido en la partida de nacimiento.
> 
> Esperó no haber enredado el asuntito, que ya es complicado en sí.


Gracias por la explicación.  Es prácticamente lo mismo en México, mas nunca recuerdo haberme topado con apellidos con guión. Sí se que lo de "y" se usaba.  De hecho tengo una amiga que, por venir de una de esas familias de apellidos rimbombantes,no solo conserva lo de "y" sino que usa el apellido paterno (sencillo de una sola palabra), "y" y luego el apellido materno que es compuesto, aunque ya poco se ve. 
En tu ejemplo de Luis García Blanco-Blanco, la idea del guión me parece muy lógica. Aún así, no estoy segura que en México se use, al menos no es común.

Aquí en Estados Unidos, específicamente en casos de hispanos, las oficinas, hospitales etc, ponen arbitrariamente el guión a los apellidos de hispanos cuando sé que originalmente no lo llevan; así, el mismo individuo puede estar registrado de varias maneras amén de la falta de acentos y eñes:
Juan Antonio Lopez Ruiz
Juan Lopez-Ruiz 
Juan A. Lopez
Juan Antonio Lopez R. 
Y si nos ponemos a pensar cuántos Juanes López hay por todos lados pues ya te imaginarás la confusión y los errores que se cometen tanto en hospitales como en prisiones y demás.

Ojalá se estandarizara esto un poco, por lo menos acá en E.U. con los apellidos hispanos.

Saludos.


----------



## Vale_yaya

tatis said:


> Y si nos ponemos a pensar cuántos Juanes López hay por todos lados pues ya te imaginarás la confusión y los errores que se cometen tanto en hospitales como en prisiones y demás.
> 
> Ojalá se estandarizara esto un poco, por lo menos acá en E.U. con los apellidos hispanos.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Comparto tu opinión, esto no sólo sucede con los apellidos latinos, sino con los apellidos chinos, rusos, africanos... (hablo de la confusión al escribir un apellido). La gente que brinda servicios públicos no se toma su tiempo ni para anotarlo correctamente, ni para escuchar la forma correcta de su escritura. 

Lamentablemente yo creo que no se han dado cuenta de la magnitud del problema porque obviamente estas confusiones están acarreando problemas aún mayores. Yo trabajo con expedientes médicos y en un 80% los proveedores cometen equivocaciones con los apellidos latinos, lo cual hace mi tarea aún más difícil, sería más fácil si hubiera algún tipo de regla que eliminara este tipo de errores, de esta manera no sólo nos ayudaría a nosotros sino a ellos mismos (agencias de colección, cárceles, hospitales, correo).


----------



## tatis

Vale_yaya said:


> Comparto tu opinión, esto no sólo sucede con los apellidos latinos, sino con los apellidos chinos, rusos, africanos... (hablo de la confusión al escribir un apellido). La gente que brinda servicios públicos no se toma su tiempo ni para anotarlo correctamente, ni para escuchar la forma correcta de su escritura.
> 
> Lamentablemente yo creo que no se han dado cuenta de la magnitud del problema porque obviamente estas confusiones están acarreando problemas aún mayores. Yo trabajo con expedientes médicos y en un 80% los proveedores cometen equivocaciones con los apellidos latinos, lo cual hace mi tarea aún más difícil, sería más fácil si hubiera algún tipo de regla que eliminara este tipo de errores, de esta manera no sólo nos ayudaría a nosotros sino a ellos mismos (agencias de colección, cárceles, hospitales, correo).


 
Claro.  Me pasa lo mismo.  Trabajo en una clínica en la que cada expediente suele contener también papeleo del seguro médico, un informe de la policía e informes del Departamento de Servicios Humanos, a veces hay otros documentos.  Luego me preguntan a mí aquí mismo, cuál es el correcto.  Cuando es posible, espero a que llegue el paciente antes de poner etiquetas a todos los documentos con el apellido y nombres correctos. Lo triste es cuando el mismo paciente está confundido porque "los del seguro me le ponen el guión", "los del hospital nomás le ponen un nombre, pero lo escriben mal y pos...así lo dejé, no les dije nada" luego les pregunto: ¿Recuerda cómo viene en su acta de nacimiento? Al final siempre les recomiendo que siempre usen el mismo nombre, de preferencia con dos apellidos (aunque aquí lo más práctico es que se use uno).

Yo quisiera ayudar, no complicar más las cosas con esto que la verdad, es importante.  

Estoy media frustrada....
Gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## bb008

tatis said:


> Gracias por la explicación. Es prácticamente lo mismo en México, mas nunca recuerdo haberme topado con apellidos con guión. Sí se que lo de "y" se usaba. De hecho tengo una amiga que, por venir de una de esas familias de apellidos rimbombantes,no solo conserva lo de "y" sino que usa el apellido paterno (sencillo de una sola palabra), "y" y luego el apellido materno que es compuesto, aunque ya poco se ve.
> En tu ejemplo de Luis García Blanco-Blanco, la idea del guión me parece muy lógica. Aún así, no estoy segura que en México se use, al menos no es común.
> 
> Aquí en Estados Unidos, específicamente en casos de hispanos, las oficinas, hospitales etc, ponen arbitrariamente el guión a los apellidos de hispanos cuando sé que originalmente no lo llevan; así, el mismo individuo puede estar registrado de varias maneras amén de la falta de acentos y eñes:
> Juan Antonio Lopez Ruiz
> Juan Lopez-Ruiz
> Juan A. Lopez
> Juan Antonio Lopez R.
> Y si nos ponemos a pensar cuántos Juanes López hay por todos lados pues ya te imaginarás la confusión y los errores que se cometen tanto en hospitales como en prisiones y demás.
> 
> Ojalá se estandarizara esto un poco, por lo menos acá en E.U. con los apellidos hispanos.
> 
> Saludos.


 
No es cómun, es muy díficil toparse con un apellido compuesto y mucho más díficil con guión, generalmente lo he visto más sin el guión y lo que indicas de rimbonbante es cierto, a veces uno se da cuenta que es compuesto por que la persona te lo dice, en estos casos por ejemplo se ve:

"Marcia Ávila González de González González" se te ocurre decirle: Sra. González, y te dicen no, soy Sra. González de González González, por que mi apellido es "compuesto". 

¿Es decir, que por un error al registrar los apellidos en Estados Unidos, se convierte en compuestos?


----------



## tatis

bb008 said:


> No es cómun, es muy díficil toparse con un apellido compuesto y mucho más díficil con guión, generalmente lo he visto más sin el guión y lo que indicas de rimbonbante es cierto, a veces uno se da cuenta que es compuesto por que la persona te lo dice, en estos casos por ejemplo se ve:
> 
> "Marcia Ávila González de González González" se te ocurre decirle: Sra. González, y te dicen no, soy Sra. González de González González, por que mi apellido es "compuesto".
> 
> ¿Es decir, que por un error al registrar los apellidos en Estados Unidos, se convierte en compuestos?


 
¡Ja!   Sí, y cuidado y omitas uno de los apellidos del apellido compuesto sobre todo si es rimbombante.

Bueno sí, se convierte en compuesto en los registros de quienes le pusieron el guión, mientras en otros queda sin guión...es un desorden.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Quisiera saber si hay algún otro país de habla hispana en el que se usen guiones en los apellidos.[/quote]

En España hay muchos apellidos compuestos con guión, incluso todavía se están creando.
Yo conozco a una persona que tenía dos apellidos corrientes, digamos Pérez López ( son otros , pero no quiero poner su nombre real) y hace poco rebuscando en los apellidos de sus antepasados encontró uno menos común, digamos Alariz y se cambió el Pérez por Pérez-Alariz, así que ahora se llama Juan Pérez-Alariz López.
Hay que realizar un proceso ante el Registro Civil en el que demostrar que el añadido que quieres para tu apellido pertenece a tu familia.

Mucha otra gente lo lleva heredado y suele o solía ser un signo de distinción.
Hace unos días leí que el apellido del ex presidente del gobierno Leopoldo Calvo-Sotelo Bustelo es de reciente creación. Su abuelo se apellidaba simplemente Calvo, pero sus hijos iniciaron el proceso para añadir el Sotelo de su madre y formar un nuevo apellido.

Ahora la creación de apellidos compuestos es más democrática, no es un proceso caro, pero hace siglos era un proceso que costaba dinero o que sólo se concedía a personas de cierto rango. Por eso es habitual que los apellidos compuestos pertenezcan a personas a familias de cierto nivel social, o que al menos lo tuvieron en su día, porque esto de los niveles sociales varía mucho y algunos que fueron ricos en su día ya no lo son.

En algunas ciudades es más habitual la presencia de apellidos compuestos.
En ciudades con un pasado de familias poderosas, latifundistas, burguesas es más fácil encontrarlos.
Yo viví en Sevilla y veía muchos más apellidos compuestos que en la ciudad donde vivo ahora con un pasado de menos familias adineradas.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Yo creoq ue muchas veces estos apellidos son por errores de al persona en el registro cívil y que por X ó Y razón se les fue un error de dedo o algo así, por ejemplo hay un chiste que dice.

-¿Cómo se llama?
*Me llamo jooooseeé Maríiia Caano Rooodddirigueez. 
-¡Usted es tartamudo! 
*¡No! Lo que pasa es que la secretaria ¡!!!Era una estúpida en la máquina de escribir!!! 

Como pueden ver esto refleja un poco la realidad de lo que a veces pasa con los apellidos, además es como dicen los nombres no tienen ortografía (fija) pues cada quien lo escribe como Dios le de a entender y entre esas personas están las que realizan las actas de nacimiento.


----------



## tatis

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Yo creoq ue muchas veces estos apellidos son por errores de al persona en el registro cívil y que por X ó Y razón se les fue un error de dedo o algo así, por ejemplo hay un chiste que dice.
> 
> -¿Cómo se llama?
> *Me llamo jooooseeé Maríiia Caano Rooodddirigueez.
> -¡Usted es tartamudo!
> *¡No! Lo que pasa es que la secretaria ¡!!!Era una estúpida en la máquina de escribir!!!
> 
> Como pueden ver esto refleja un poco la realidad de lo que a veces pasa con los apellidos, además es como dicen los nombres no tienen ortografía (fija) pues cada quien lo escribe como Dios le de a entender y entre esas personas están las que realizan las actas de nacimiento.


 
A veces sí se cometen errores en el registro civil, Miguelillo traviesillo  -


----------



## Vale_yaya

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> En España hay muchos apellidos compuestos con guión, incluso todavía se están creando.
> En algunas ciudades es más habitual la presencia de apellidos compuestos.
> En ciudades con un pasado de familias poderosas, latifundistas, burguesas es más fácil encontrarlos.


 
En Ecuador existe una buena cantidad de apellidos compuestos (no necesariamente con guiones)... ésto obviamente es una herencia de "la conquista española", pero que yo sepa, o al menos no he escuchado que existan familias que quieran cambiar su apellido por el simple hecho de "su pasado" y para hacerlo público... la verdad no lo creo... supongo que debe de haber personas que lo han pensado... pero para llegar a hacer algo así en Ecuador requerirías de mucho, pero mucho tiempo (demasiada burocracia)... o de mucho dinero...  

De todas maneras, en Ecuador todo el mundo sabe diferenciar los buenos apellidos de los malos (por así decirlo)...


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Vale_yaya said:


> En Ecuador existe una buena cantidad de apellidos compuestos (no necesariamente con guiones)... ésto obviamente es una herencia de "la conquista española", pero que yo sepa, o al menos no he escuchado que existan familias que quieran cambiar su apellido por el simple hecho de "su pasado" y para hacerlo público... la verdad no lo creo... supongo que debe de haber personas que lo han pensado... pero para llegar a hacer algo así en Ecuador requerirías de mucho, pero mucho tiempo (demasiada burocracia)... o de mucho dinero...
> 
> De todas maneras, en Ecuador todo el mundo sabe diferenciar los buenos apellidos de los malos (por así decirlo)...


 

Creo yo ahí está le punto de porque en algunos países hay más de estos apellidos y en otro no.

COmo bein dices y vuelvo a repetir en México pasa lomismo necesitas una razón de gran peso y además de mucho tiempo para cambiar al apellido o hacerle una corrección a éste. Así que en los países que supone menos esuerzo creo que por eso hay una ligera proliferación de éstos.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Creo yo ahí está le punto de porque en algunos países hay más de estos apellidos y en otro no.
> 
> COmo bein dices y vuelvo a repetir en México pasa lomismo necesitas una razón de gran peso y además de mucho tiempo para cambiar al apellido o hacerle una corrección a éste. Así que en los países que supone menos esuerzo creo que por eso hay una ligera proliferación de éstos.


 

Cierto.
Yo en España he vivido en varias ciudades y sociológicamente son distintas, incluso dentro de la misma región.
En una ciudad( o en determinados ambientes de esa ciudad) se le da más importancia que en otra al hecho de pertenecer a determinada familia, a llevar un presunto signo de distinción como el llevar un apellido compuesto y ya sabemos que en estas cosas funciona el mimetismo y el si ellos tienen, yo también.
El hecho de que "componer" un apellido no sea particularmente difícil hace que esto ocurra, aunque tampoco es exactamente fácil, tiene sus papeleos, demostrar documentalmente que el nuevo apellido pertenece a su familia etc.
También es cierto que esto es algo más bien anticuado. La mayoría de la gente tiene los compuestos heredados, y ahora, especialmente las personas más progresistas pasan de estos temas, incluso conozco el caso contrario al que conté antes, una persona que tenía un apellido rimbombante, lo "descompuso", así de llamarse Fernández de la Loma Pérez del Molino o algo así, decidió cambiarlo sólo a Fernández Pérez porque le parecía una complicación llevar un apellido tan largo y él pasaba de todos esos rollos de familias con pretensiones,

Lo cierto es que en la mentalidad colectiva,aun en los tiempos que corren, el hecho de poseer apellidos compuestos todavía significa que se es de alta alcurnia. 
Si nos presentan a una persona y nos dicen que se llama María Cristina López-Solano Méndez-Leyte instintivamente pensamos que su familia es de más alta prosapia que si se llamara Cristina López Méndez.


----------



## bb008

En Venezuela a menos que te vayan a poner en "protección a testigos", no puedes cambiar nombres y apellidos, mantienes el nombre con que te registraron en la partida de nacimiento, de hacerlo creo que conozco un caso relativamente cercano debes pagar mucho dinero y como bien ya han dicho tendrás que tener mucho tiempo para papeleos administrativos. El caso que digo es una persona que se cambio el nombre de Petra por Petri (diganme si no es rídiculo), pago un dineral por una sola letra y cuando la llamaban, si por casualidad la persona se equivocaba (por la costumbre) y le decía Petra, se molestaba y decía me llamo es Petri, bueno cosas que pasan extrañas veces. De resto en Venezuela (no soy ninguna erudita del derecho venezolano), creo que la misma ley lo prohíbe. 

Aunque en el pasado, mi abuelo (Q.P.D.) si logro cambiarse el nombre sin necesidad de tramites burocráticos. Era del Estado Bolívar y tenía un nombre horrible, horroroso, y se lo cambio cuando llegó a Caracas (de muy joven) y lo insólito del asunto que a él no le pidieron partida de nacimiento, nada, en esa época la DIEX (donde sacamos la cédula), no tenía pues la tecnología de hoy, a parte que había menos personas en Caracas, etc., etc., así que él aprovechó ni corto ni perezoso y se cambio el nombre. Debió aprovechar y colocarse un apellido compuesto.


----------



## la zarzamora

tatis said:


> Mi pregunta tiene que ver con hispanos residiendo en Estados Unidos, aunque también me interesa saber si hay algún otro país de habla hispana en el que se usen guiones en los apellidos.
> 
> Hace tiempo que radico en los Estados Unidos. Nací y crecí en México. Nunca, mientras viví allá, me topé con apellidos separados con un guión como suelo verlos aquí. He visto que si una persona nacida aquí quiere usar ambos apellidos, materno y paterno para su hijo, lo hacen separándolos con un guión, hasta ahora no puedo saber con certeza cuál orden siguen (¿primero va el paterno o el materno? He visto ambos)
> 
> Ahora bien, en mi trabajo he visto documentos en los que se hace un uso arbitrario del guión en los apellidos de hispanos, y cuando les pregunto a las personas: ¿su apellido va con guión?, casi siempre dicen: -No, pero es que así lo ponen a veces...
> 
> Luego, alguien de algún departamento en mi lugar de trabajo viene y me pregunta: ¿Cómo es? En este documento viene con guión y en estos otros sin guión; en este viene solamente con un apellido, pero este otro trae dos. ¿Cuál es el correcto?
> 
> Invariablemente, recomiendo dejar los dos (si es que tienen dos).
> La verdad puedo mencionar otro tipo de situaciones que se dan alrededor del uso del guión o el uso de uno o dos apellidos.
> 
> Mi amiga me dijo: "Pues a nosotros también en nuestros papeles nos agregaron el guión, y la verdad ha sido algo maravilloso. Ya no me preguntan si "(el apellido)" es nombre o apellido, ya saben que lo que va con guiones son los apellidos y lo demás es/son el/los nombres, ya no hay lugar a dudas, y por mí, no hay problema."
> 
> Pues yo también veo ahora esa ventaja, a tal punto que creo que haciéndolo así, tal vez ayude a expeditar trámites en general (me refiero a que no habrá necesidad de aclarar si una palabra es apellido o nombre).
> 
> Ojalá reciba opiniones en el foro.
> 
> Gracias.
> 
> *Nota del moderador: he resaltado las preguntas al principio del post. *


 
En Argentina no se usan guiones en apellidos compuestos (así les decimos cuando se usan los dos, el paterno primero y el materno después). Por lo general se agrega el apellido de la madre cuando el del padre es muy común o popular -quiero decir que hay muchos -, por ejemplo García, Pérez, López etc. En España casi siempre usan los dos apellidos, el paterno primero y el materno segundo, pero sin guión. Excepción: la nobleza. Cuando los nobles llevan como apellido la dinastía a la que pertenecen lleva guión casi siempre.


----------



## Vale_yaya

bb008 said:


> Aunque en el pasado, mi abuelo (Q.P.D.) si logro cambiarse el nombre sin necesidad de tramites burocráticos. Era del Estado Bolívar y tenía un nombre horrible, horroroso, y se lo cambio cuando llegó a Caracas (de muy joven) y lo insólito del asunto que a él no le pidieron partida de nacimiento, nada, en esa época la DIEX


 
Te cuento que no hace mucho, la gente "humilde" de ciertas partes del Ecuador ponían nombres "horribles a sus hijos"... "terribles"... podían ser fechas especiales, flores, países, o tan sólo algo que les llamó la atención... hubo casos de personas que se llamaban: "Barcelona 0 Emelec 1"... O SEA!!!.. insólito!!!!... pobres!!!!... y era tanto el lío del cambio de nombre, que la mayoría ni así lograban hacer su cambio "realidad"... al haberse dado cuenta las autoridades de "semejante" acto, pues pusieron cartas en el asunto y prohibieron infinidad de nombres... (no flores, no nombres raros.. no etc...) y así limitaron esta "atrocidad", de todas maneras hasta en la actualidad puedes escuchar nombres muy extraños procedientes de estas ciudades... así que si ellos no lo pueden hacer, imagínate otros que sólo por el hecho de hacer pública su procedencia desean hacerlo... al menos NO en el Ecuador... valga recalcar que no existen muchos apellidos "compuestos con guión"... sino más bien:  Del Pozo, De La Rosa, De la torre... y demás...


----------



## bb008

Aqui hay un enlace sobre el origen de los apellidos compuestos XO: Origen de los *apellidos compuestos*


----------



## SanzdeAcedo

Orreaga said:


> Para complicar más las cosas, muchos brasileños también usan dos apellidos, pero normalmente el materno va primero y el paterno en la última posición. Así que José Almeida Rodrigues sería "Rodrigues, José Almeida" en un directorio brasileño.


 
No es correcto. En Brasil no se invierten los apellidos y los nombres en los directorios ni en ningún lugar.
Aparecería como José Almeida Rodrigues.
Si le piden escribir su nombre (nome) y apellido (sobrenome) por separado, él diría:

*Nome: José*
*Sobrenome: Almeida Rodrigues* (siendo el primero el de la madre)

Viví 5 años en Brasil.


----------



## Mirlo

En Panamá no se le ponen guiones.
 Por ejemplo:
María del Carmen Rosario Pérez
Rosario : siendo el paterno y
Pérez : el materno
Yo cro que eso de los guiones lo están usando más aqui en Estados Unidos ya que se confunden con el uso de los dos apellidos, eso es lo que pasa en la empresa donde trabajo, pero yo no lo hago y aunque esto no tenga nada que ver, también uso las tildes que correspondan, y siempre le digo a los hispanos ponle la tilde a tu nombre.

Saludos,


----------

